# First Brisket Completed



## Tail_Pincher (Jul 5, 2011)

Just a warning that this is kinda long...

So after a couple months of tinkering around and getting the hang of pork shoulders and ribs I decided (with the help of HEB's sale on brisket) that now was the time to give a brisket a shot.

I woke up early and had the meat on the pit @ 225 at 6 am. It cooked there until about 1 pm when it hit 150 and I wrapped it in foil. It then cooked at about 250-275 (even after wrapping it hit a hardcore stall so I upped the temp a bit to push it through) until it hit 190. Finally, I finished her off with a couple hours of sitting in the cooler wrapped in a towel.

Sliced it up and served with potato salad and fresh strawberries. The point was diced up for chopped sandwiches later this week.

Overall it came out pretty dang good for my first go round. I'd like to get a better bark on it next time, work a bit on getting my fire to burn a bit cleaner (that was worrying me a couple times during the day), and somehow work on avoiding that stall.

Few pics I took along the way


----------



## bigmike (Jan 8, 2006)

Looks good. You can get a better bark if you don't wrap it but it's going to take longer to cook.


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

looks good.. higher temp to start with will give you more bark


----------



## BrandonH (Oct 15, 2006)

Looks good to me. I also suggest not wrapping or wait until the stall is over before wrapping for better bark.


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

The bark looks good to me. It looks like the lighter spots are just areas where moisture collected. Great smoke ring. Looks very good over all. But, as others have said, it is best to let it get past 165 before wrapping. Meat stops being affected by smoke around 160. If you want less smoke flavor in the meat, wrapping at 150 is a good idea though.


----------



## Jeff Dean (Jan 4, 2005)

Can't avoid the stall. That is the perfect time, cause it is afternoon by then, to have a few cold ones while you wait. Just be sure it is tender before you toss it in the cooler. Could be 190, could be 210. Make sure its tender like soft butter. Then after anything more than an hour, it's ready to slice. What's the rush?:brew2:


----------



## dash8dvr (Jun 6, 2006)

Try wrapping with butcher paper for better bark. You can get the unbleached paper at most restaurant supply stores.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks great!


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

You will never, ever get it right drinking coffee while smoking!! Screwdriver or bloody Mary in the morning!! Beer or rum and coke later. 

If it comes out perfect, all is well. If it isn't quite perfect, you can blame it on the booze!! LOL

Later
R3F


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Red3Fish said:


> You will never, ever get it right drinking coffee while smoking!! Screwdriver or bloody Mary in the morning!! Beer or rum and coke later.
> 
> If it comes out perfect, all is well. If it isn't quite perfect, you can blame it on the booze!! LOL
> 
> ...


 That's my story and I am sticking to it!!!!! LOL


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Tail_Pincher,holler if one of the houses on either side of you go up for sale.You'd make a dandy neighbor!Good job.Now,try a bottom round,cooked just like you did the brisket.


----------



## Tail_Pincher (Jul 5, 2011)

Red3Fish said:


> You will never, ever get it right drinking coffee while smoking!! Screwdriver or bloody Mary in the morning!! Beer or rum and coke later.
> 
> If it comes out perfect, all is well. If it isn't quite perfect, you can blame it on the booze!! LOL
> 
> ...


Up that early on a Sunday I gotta get my coffee in me. But believe me the beer was flowin come lunch time. I sat out, turned the Stros on the radio and enjoyed a nice cigar with a cold beer (ok a few cold ones).

I'll try the butcher paper next time around. I may also attempt starting it overnight. The pit held temp VERY well and I was actually able to leave the house multiple times and come back to a steady 225.


----------



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

Nothing wrong with that brisket.


----------

